# SOLVED> enp0s3 issue - I know the issue but am too stupid..

## crisdean

Hi all,

I read about the issue that Virtualbox or in general the udev service changes th0 to something else. In my case it's enp0s3. Found some articles on the web and here and tried to follow networking setup from the handbook. But I got a problem.

ifconfig enp0s3 up works and I see a IP6 address. Not a v4? A ping -c 3 www.bbc.co.uk fails. Net-setup is not a registered command. I read about solutions to replace eth0 with the other interface but to be honest with you guys I'm too stupid yet to do this by myself.

Could someone kindly help me to fix this for me? I wouldn't have posted if I would be able to translate your suggestions into commands.

Thank you!Last edited by crisdean on Wed Nov 09, 2016 12:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi!

If you have a DHCP server, simply emerge dhcpcd, let run it as a service, and it will manage all wired network cards whathever their names.

----------

## crisdean

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> If you have a DHCP server, simply emerge dhcpcd, let run it as a service, and it will manage all wired network cards whathever their names.

 

Hi Xavier,

I tried it but for some reason the internet, despite having set an ifconfig enp0s3 up it can't connect. Bit at a loss but will try to read and see if I can do anything. Any more help for such an idiot user (lol) would be appreciated.

----------

## xaviermiller

Did you start dhcpcd ?

This daemon manages to set the interface up and down too.

----------

## crisdean

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> Did you start dhcpcd ?
> 
> This daemon manages to set the interface up and down too.

 

The install says dhcpcd: command not found. Seems like I need to set the entry manually?

Edit: I installed dhcpcd via emerge --ask -net-misc/dhcpcd and it works now. Fixed so far. Thank God. Now do I need to create a new symlink for this interface or will it change and I need to add a kernel line or so to fix this interface?

----------

## charles17

 *crisdean wrote:*   

> Now do I need to create a new symlink for this interface or will it change and I need to add a kernel line or so to fix this interface?

 You'd better remove those netifrc symlinks, see the wiki article.

----------

## crisdean

After some time and re-reading I can now say that my Gentoo system is working fine in Virtualbox and is super quick. 

Really chuffed to have achieved this as it felt like a mountain climb  :Smile:  I loooove the concept of Gentoo. Will definitely stick with it for a while.

----------

